# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Ritenuta d'acconto 4% condomini finanziaria 2007

## sandro.ponte

Gentili Signori,
volevo sapere se c'è un minimo di imponibile perchè la ritenuta non venga applicata.
E poi le spese di disinfestazione (effettuata una volta all'anno) sono soggette a ritenuta?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Gentili Signori,
> volevo sapere se c'&#232; un minimo di imponibile perch&#232; la ritenuta non venga applicata.
> E poi le spese di disinfestazione (effettuata una volta all'anno) sono soggette a ritenuta?
> Grazie

  Fino a questo momento le ritenute vanno versate mensilmente senza alcun limite minimo di imponibile e di imposta 4% da versare (minimo 1,03 euro).
E' stato proposto un emendamento che stabilisce il limite minimo di 200 euro di ritenute operate per effettuare il versamento , ma ad oggi non &#232; stato ancora approvato. Sembra che l'emendamento sia retroattivo dall'1.1.2007.
Le spese di disinfestazione sono prestazioni di servizi, per cui sono soggette alla ritenuta del 4%.
Ciao

----------

